# Blue CBS Baby?



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey all, 
One of my crystals had her babies and I found this one. They are around 24hrs old. Is this normal or did I hit something?

I was like what is that purple shrimp, but as it swam to my face on the glass it looked blue!

















Its right in the middle of the pic sorry for bad quality pic.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Looks like a pretty good call, looks like a shadow panda almost  +2


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I found this one in my CRS tank.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice mat!

Damn can't find the little guy in my tank  should have caught him and put him in the breeder box


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

woot! my Shadow Panda is still alive! I found it today again since my last post. Found him eating away at some BW Barley. 

Thought I lost him.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I WANT SOME TOO 

Very nice indeed, keep us updated with pics.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

This guy grows alot slower than his bros. I spot him almost once a night


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

That is so freaken sweet!


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Omggggg I have 2 shadow bees!!!!!! I saw both at the same time! One is like a shadow panda and the other is a shadow 1/2bar BKK!!!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

This sucks it's been a week and I have not seen either shadow bees  I am afraid they may have died  not sure why though. Steady params of 6.3, gh5, kh 2, 180 Tds, 0/0/0, 72 temp consistent like 22 celcius. Not sure what's going on


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Don't lose hope buddy, under a leaf, in the shadows, they can be in there somewhere.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Missing for a week is normal, yeah, don't lose hope yet, they can very well be hiding somewhere.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I saw mine today. Have you seen either of yours yet?


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Looool Matt I was gonna post today. Yes I found both but I'm not sure if they are the same two or not as they don't look to have grown at all....


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm wondering if TB grow super slow in comparison to crystals


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Both are alive and kicking

















 still have not grown much

and you can tell I still have pretty bad algae issues lol!


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

My Shadow Pandas hit 1 month old mark  I hope they make it to juvie/adults!!!

They are still very small and dont seem to grow very much at all as you can see im my pics.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Symplicity said:


> My Shadow Pandas hit 1 month old mark  I hope they make it to juvie/adults!!!
> 
> They are still very small and dont seem to grow very much at all as you can see im my pics.


I don't have any TBs but when I had some misclings they grew slow. And I find my OEBT babies grow very slowly too. I think the biggest reason is -- we watch them everyday so it seems like to have been a century for them grow ;-)


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

randy said:


> I don't have any TBs but when I had some misclings they grew slow. And I find my OEBT babies grow very slowly too. I think the biggest reason is -- we watch them everyday so it seems like to have been a century for them grow ;-)


LOL you are probably right randy. First thing I do is try to find them and make sure they eat abit of food every day.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I found this thread with super cool little shrimps.

Are these shadow panda babies alive?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Symplicity said:


> I'm wondering if TB grow super slow in comparison to crystals


I have read from the other forums if you lower your ph more below 6 they will grow faster.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Taiwan bees in general like BTOE's grow very slowly as I have been told.
My own BTOE's took for ages to mature...only got one mature female now and that's May I got them as juveniles 

Compared to my hybrids which are growing like crazy, I think the more delicate shrimps take longer.

Congrats on the babies....hope you can grow them up and breed them too!


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

Not sure but mine grow almost the same as mitchling rate.  From the day they hatch if i`m not mistaken takes about 3-4 months then they start breeding for me.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

These babies were lost awhile back 

I am still getting random deaths now even in 1cm CRS... Not sure why. Really need to fix my 2nd canister filter up and running. Cheap product, the shut off valve snapped so I need to hookup a different larger tubing to bypass the valve.


Lost about 1/2 the biomedia I typically would have.

I am still sitting at 0/0/0s with GH 5 and TDS @ 150ppm.
Cannot explain the once every few weeks deaths I find. 

NOT TO MENTION I CANNOT KEEP BABY CRS ALIVE.

I will build a new tank in January with aims of PH <6 and 2 filters running (1 UGF and 1 Cannister)


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Symplicity said:


> These babies were lost awhile back
> 
> I am still getting random deaths now even in 1cm CRS... Not sure why. Really need to fix my 2nd canister filter up and running. Cheap product, the shut off valve snapped so I need to hookup a different larger tubing to bypass the valve.
> 
> ...


sorry about your lost bro.. btw what kind substrate you have here in your tank? are you using pure RO then mineralize or tap to change water?


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I just started using my own home RO @ 10ppm.
AS = ADA Amazonia II

I generally remineralize with tap water (treated) and afew drops of Mineral Plus and some of that Mosura Earth powder (boosts gh) 

I keep my GH between 4-6 dkh, doesnt really shift much. Its always been 5 for as far as I can remember. 

Next setup will be ADA Africana for low PH!

My current setup is legit with 90% biomedia, IAL, Amazonia Soil, tons of plants, tons of frogbit, decent algae (1 year old tank)

Params are 0/0/0 (API Master Test Kit), 150TD, 6.5pH, 5GH 2KH (gotta double check KH cant remember too well either 1 or 2)

No idea why babies die.

I literally see one, I go to see why its not moving and it just falls over dead. Perfect colour and all. They just die 1 week after birth.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

MananaP said:


> Not sure but mine grow almost the same as mitchling rate.  From the day they hatch if i`m not mistaken takes about 3-4 months then they start breeding for me.


That's fast! Do you change water often?

I found that my crystal was not growing and almost was not breeding until I started to change water in their tank.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Symplicity said:


> .......
> 
> Params are 0/0/0 (API Master Test Kit), 150TD, 6.5pH, 5GH 2KH (gotta double check KH cant remember too well either 1 or 2)
> 
> ...


It's interesting that your GH is low. If I had TDS 150 my GH would be 10.

KH should be lower as far as I read. It's better to have KH 0 or 1.


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

igor.kanshyn said:


> That's fast! Do you change water often?
> 
> I found that my crystal was not growing and almost was not breeding until I started to change water in their tank.


It depends how i feel in a certain tank, it ranges from every week to once a month. Also i notice all my shrimps including crs grows bigger than usual.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Well this latest death was after a water change ...... :S not sure if its related.

P.S super slow drip water change......
i might try matching TDS next time???


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

OK so here are my numbers

0/0/0
130ppm TDS
ph 6.0 (API LIQUID TEST) & 6.5 pH (Electronic PH Pen) not sure which is right

GH = 5
KH = 3 << 3 DROPS API Test Kit (tested 2x!)

Could a high KH be killing my shrimp, more specifically my shrimplets? 

Its 2AM I will google this topic tomorrow but first hand exp is very nice. How do I even lower my KH ..

P.S All females are berried ... (if that matters)


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Is 3 KH ok? I cannot find too much detail besides that PH wont fluctuate which is good? so why do ppl recommend KH of 1?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Symplicity said:


> Is 3 KH ok? I cannot find too much detail besides that PH wont fluctuate which is good? so why do ppl recommend KH of 1?


I always trying to have low KH. Breeders, as far as I read, keep it 0.

Old, but respective source of information for me is here: http://www.planetinverts.com/Crystal Red Shrimp.html
read 'Water parameters' section


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

FWIW, I try to keep low KH, normally around 0 for my bee shrimps or variants. It's just easier to keep low PH.

For Neo tanks, I don't even test KH in them now. Whatever KH I get from aged tap + certain % of peat treated water.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Any way to safe way to lower KH? Is Baking Soda the only way? What is the source of this KH? Never had a problem with KH until I moved ........... which does have Hardwater (but i got a softener + RO system)......


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Symplicity said:


> Any way to safe way to lower KH? Is Baking Soda the only way? What is the source of this KH? Never had a problem with KH until I moved ........... which does have Hardwater (but i got a softener + RO system)......


Baking soda increases KH, not reduce.

To lower KH, you can use either RO or peat treated water or a combination of both. Also, substrate makes a big difference. Akadama is known to "suck".


----------

